# Người mới ! !!!!



## phuongquangcr (26 Tháng một 2013)

Xin chao ca nha! 
Chuc moi người vui ve , thanh Cong va thoa duoc mong uoc cua Minh ! 
So dt lam quen cung các ban, chi mong lam quen trao doi , hoc hoi giao luu cung moi người ....
Dt 0942281 235 , minh ten Phuong (Nam ). tra loi tat ca các TN các ban !


----------



## Xinh (26 Tháng một 2013)

Hi bạn, chào mừng đến với phunuvn .
Sửa lại bài có đầy đủ dấu bạn nhé.


----------



## tuan2882hn (7 Tháng hai 2013)

*Chào E*

Rất vui dc làm quen với E : liên hệ với A qua mail nhé : tuan2882hn@yahoo.co


----------



## tinhcam (16 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: Người mới ! !!!!*

mot thai do mot loi thach thuc nhung co su nhiet tinh


----------

